
Ask HN: Non Tracking Newsletter Solution - helij
I am starting a weekly newsletter with curated news from my hobby. I don&#x27;t want to track anyone so I am looking for a solution that doesn&#x27;t track and is as much privacy oriented as possible.
======
jamesponddotco
Self-hosting is your best bet, in my opinion. Personally, I use Sendy[1], but
other options are Mailcoach[2], and Mailtrain[3], both options I am
considering switching to.

While they all offer the option of tracking opening, clicks, and whatnot, you
can disable these features easily.

The same can be said about hosted solutions, though, so maybe take a look at
Buttondown[4], if self-hosting is not an option for you.

[1] [https://sendy.co/](https://sendy.co/)

[2] [https://mailcoach.app/](https://mailcoach.app/)

[3] [https://mailtrain.org/](https://mailtrain.org/)

[4] [https://buttondown.email/](https://buttondown.email/)

~~~
helij
Thanks! Buttondown looks like just what I need. Checking it out now.

